# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tổng đài MiPBX lắng nghe khách hàng mọi lúc mọi nơi

## hoangmitek

Bỏ lỡ cuộc gọi – bỏ lỡ cơ hội kinh doanh
Trong hoạt động kinh doanh, khách hàng có nhu cầu gọi đến hotline công ty bạn bất kể lúc nào, đôi khi vào sáng sớm, vào buổi trưa hay thậm chí khi bạn đang trên đường. Nếu bỏ lỡ cuộc gọi từ khách hàng này, có thể bạn đã bỏ lỡ một cơ hội kinh doanh, một hợp đồng béo bở hay một khách hàng tiềm năng mang lại nhiều lợi ích trong tương lai của công ty. Bởi trước khi ra quyết định, hơn 90% khách hàng luôn tìm hiểu sản phẩm, dịch vụ giữa các công ty. Do đó, ngay khi bỏ lỡ cuộc điện thoại từ khách hàng, khách hàng đã chọn sản phẩm đối thủ của bạn.

Tổng đài cloud MiPBX™  giúp bạn nghe gọi 24/7 dù ở bất kỳ đâu
Với tổng đài ảo MiPBX™, bạn sẽ không bao giờ bỏ lỡ bất kỳ cuộc gọi nào từ khách hàng nhờ tính năng chuyển cuộc gọi từ máy bàn ra số di động để bạn có thể “chăm sóc” khách hàng mọi lúc mọi nơi. Tổng đài IP MiPBX™  có thể tích hợp tất cả các số điện thoại của nhân viên, không phân biệt nơi họ nhận cuộc gọi. Do đó, nhân viên CSKH hay nhân viên kinh doanh đều có thể tiếp nhận cuộc gọi khách hàng đến hotline của công ty ngay tại văn phòng chi nhánh, văn phòng chính, hoặc trên đường hay bất kỳ nơi đâu.

Với tổng đài cloud MiPBX™, khi tiếp nhận nhiều cuộc gọi đồng thời như vậy, hệ thống sẽ tự phân phối cuộc gọi đến các máy nhánh. Nhờ đó, mọi cuộc gọi từ khách hàng đều được nhân viên CSKH tiếp nhận và xử lý kịp thời.

Chỉ với dịch vụ tổng đài ảo MiPBX™  , bạn hoàn toàn đạt được mục tiêu chăm sóc hiệu quả mọi khách hàng ở bất kỳ nơi nào với một mức chi phí tối thiểu.

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

   1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

